# 93306, 93320 & 93325 help



## DJZito

I found this article in one of the threads a couple weeks ago, but we are experiencing problems when entering these codes.  Look at code 93306 in the CPT book;  apparently this is an inclusive code that includes both 93320 & 93325.  Should we be attaching a modifier 59?  As we are receiving edits requiring mod-59 b/c the 93325 is a component code.  Any help out there would be greatly appreciated.
*Here is the article I found:

  We can now use the 93306, 93320, and 93325 together again. Here's a copy of the article on ACC's website:

Coding Alert: NCCI Corrects Echo "Add on" Codes

On April 1, 2009, the National Correct Coding Inititive (NCCI) removed its restriction on billing the echocardiography "add-on" codes (CPT 93320 and 93325) together. The NCCI accepted the ACC recommendation to retroactively remove the coding edit and permit medical providers to bill these codes with the appropriate echocardiography CPT code during the same visit on the same day.

+ 93320 - Doppler echocardiography, pulsed wave and/or continuous wave with spectral display (List separately in addition to code for echocardiographic imaging); complete
+ 93325 - Doppler echocardiography color flow velocity mapping (List separately in addition to code for echocardiographic imaging) 

The College advises its members and office practices to resubmit any claims on or after Jan. 1, 2009 denied for using both CPT 93320 and 93350 together. For more information about coding changes for 2009, see The ACC 2009 Guide to Cardiology Coding and Payment Changes.*


----------



## Jess1125

I believe this article is just referencing the fact that 93325 is no longer bundled into code 93320 and we can now bill these 2 codes together without any problems. 

You wouldn't bill these codes separate from the 93306 as those services are included in code 93306.


----------



## DJZito

Thanks for clarifying.  I appreciate your help.


----------

